# Hummers



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Not seeing very many hummers this year. Had a lot last year, enjoyed watching the fights over and under the feeders. This year there's only one or two.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Was in the U P couple weeks backs and filled my two feeders. Wasn’t long and I em all over them. Cool to watch


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Took a video of one a couple days ago. Have been seeing them in my wife's flowers. 


See it?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking at me maybe 18" away


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I saw one a week ago. I was too slow on the draw for a pic.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Me too!! Not seeing very many this year. not sure why.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

UNCLE AL said:


> Not seeing very many hummers this year. Had a lot last year, enjoyed watching the fights over and under the feeders. This year there's only one or two.


Did you recently get married? 🤣


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Got one coming in every day, by time I pull phone out it’s gone. Luckily my GF, and Mom have seen it too. So I know I’m not seeing things


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

sureshot006 said:


> Looking at me maybe 18" away
> View attachment 843729


Nice shots sureshot, wish I was that quick, my grandmother in the UP had a window feeder and swarms of them. I put a feeder out in southern Oakland county and am pleasantly surprised to have one visiting daily. Only one everytime though, and it doesn’t stay long. I do the 4 cups of water 1 cup of sugar mix in a nice red glass feeder in middle of yard.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Luvdayoop said:


> Nice shots sureshot, wish I was that quick, my grandmother in the UP had a window feeder and swarms of them. I put a feeder out in southern Oakland county and am pleasantly surprised to have one visiting daily. Only one everytime though, and it doesn’t stay long. I do the 4 cups of water 1 cup of sugar mix in a nice red glass feeder in middle of yard.


This one hung around quite a while. I was surprised.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

UNCLE AL said:


> Not seeing very many hummers this year. Had a lot last year, enjoyed watching the fights over and under the feeders. This year there's only one or two.


Same here.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Same as usual, pretty good. Orioles are down this year.


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

pgpn123 said:


> Same as usual, pretty good. Orioles are down this year.
> View attachment 844743


I just took my Oriole feeder down yesterday, got tired of cleaning it, adding fresh oranges, and jelly for nothing. Haven’t seen one Oriole.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Saw a few in May, that about it. I don't care if I see any , lol.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

We planted purple salvia this year. I get a hummer to stop at them every day around 4pm.


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

motoscoota said:


> We planted purple salvia this year. I get a hummer to stop at them every day around 4pm.


I put this hanging basket by mine, a lot of times his beak is in flowers, saw him 3x so far today. Hit the feeder all 3x but by the time I got camera ready he was gone.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have had plenty of orioles. Most I counted at once fighting over feeder was 14. They sure chatter at each other, fighting over the jelly. Only seeing females lately.


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Ranger Ray said:


> I have had plenty of orioles. Most I counted at once fighting over feeder was 14. They sure chatter at each other, fighting over the jelly. Only seeing females lately.


Wow, what area of Michigan? I’ve never had one. Got a ton of goldfinches, at thistle feeder, and woodpeckers, at suet. down, hairy, and red bellied, cardinals, mourning doves, and occasional blue jay


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Luvdayoop said:


> Wow, what area of Michigan? I’ve never had one. Got a ton of goldfinches, at thistle feeder, and woodpeckers, at suet. down, hairy, and red bellied, cardinals, mourning doves, and occasional blue jay


Finally got him, had to zoom and sneak up. Been here more than ever today. I think there are two different. One eats and flys south, a smaller one eats and takes off north.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Luvdayoop said:


> Wow, what area of Michigan? I’ve never had one. Got a ton of goldfinches, at thistle feeder, and woodpeckers, at suet. down, hairy, and red bellied, cardinals, mourning doves, and occasional blue jay


Muskegon


----------

